# What's everyone's bluegill rig look like?



## MogadoreRez87 (Feb 14, 2009)

13 Fishing Black Betty, 27" UL Tickle stick. 2lb seaguar flourocarbon. Vmc 1/64 tungsten fly jig


----------



## MogadoreRez87 (Feb 14, 2009)

Dang, nobody!? Lol


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm too depressed to go look at my icefishing gear!!! I get tears in my eyes every time I catch sight of it!


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

I think I'm going to take my ice rods out and fish out of my kayak.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

I actually use my ice rods a lot in the summer, there's a spot at Nimi where decent redears and gills hang out in 14-16ft of water and I have found it much easier to fish vertically for them with ice rods and my vexilar as opposed to a slip bobber.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

As you can see, I only go after trophy gills!


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I use my ultra light ice rods on a local lake just like swone. It's a blast pulling those hawg red ears up from warm water. They seem to have a little more fight that through the ice.


----------

